# Which rescue dog for us?



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all
I currently own two dogs - Bambi - a 4 year old golden retriever and Chip - a 1 and a half year old border collie. But I would really like a third. Dogs are the only pet in our house, but I have three children the youngest being four so a non-aggressive dog is essential. I want to rescue from a shelter (Chip was a rescue dog but I got him as a puppy and it was a breed specific rescue with foster homes - no kennels) - but I don't know what breed or mix would be good - any recommendations - my main options would be a greyhound/lurcher, a terrier or a German shepherd/German shepherd mix. Whichever dog I get it will definitely be much loved and have a home for life, I am prepared to do a lot of training if necessary since i have raised two puppies, also any level of exercise can be accommodated - from trips to the beach, walks and games in the park/garden or agility/fly ball groups - chip simply can't get enough - even swimming - a favourite of my retriever.

Any dog will only be left for two hours per week on their own (with the other two dogs, just without humans) - so we can accommodate most dogs. Any suggestions would be much appreciated especially if you have any experience with the breeds that I'm considering
Thankyou


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

From the activities you've listed, I personally have to say, go for GSD!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm a terrier girl, so I say go for the terrier!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd say find a rescue that fosters dogs and communicate your requirements. They'll be more than happy to match you up and find room for another rescue, a win, win situation.


----------



## Lucy B (Apr 28, 2011)

Thankyou to everyone who replied. I, my husband and our three children have deceided upon a 2 and a half year old german shepherd boy called Murphy. He gets on well with the other dogs and is responding well to training.
Thanks


----------

